# Technican license



## hardrock

Taking my technican exam on Aug. 5. What can I expect and is there anything else besides the questions? Looking for a good radio, any help appreciated.


----------



## gypsysue

Nah, nothing else involved in the test. Just the questions that you've likely been studying. Memorize the answers, pass the test (you will!), get a radio, then start seriously learning how it all works.

One of our daughters passed the test at age 11, a son at age 15, and another daughter just recently at age (can't tell you! She's grown-up and a woman doesn't tell! lol). 

We found new radios cheaper than some of the used ones on ebay, so shop carefully. Ask around at your local Amateur radio club, if there is one. Often you'll find someone who upgraded and will sell things to you for a good price. We got our home unit and antenna that way. Bought the hand-helds online, new.


----------



## hardrock

gypsysue said:


> Nah, nothing else involved in the test. Just the questions that you've likely been studying. Memorize the answers, pass the test (you will!), get a radio, then start seriously learning how it all works.
> 
> One of our daughters passed the test at age 11, a son at age 15, and another daughter just recently at age (can't tell you! She's grown-up and a woman doesn't tell! lol).
> 
> We found new radios cheaper than some of the used ones on ebay, so shop carefully. Ask around at your local Amateur radio club, if there is one. Often you'll find someone who upgraded and will sell things to you for a good price. We got our home unit and antenna that way. Bought the hand-helds online, new.


 Thanks, gypsysue, I feel good about the test. I live in a remote area and there are no clubs within about 50 mi. Will look online to see if I can find someone closer. Thanks again for the advice...Hardrock


----------



## bunkerbob

hardrock said:


> Taking my technican exam on Aug. 5. What can I expect and is there anything else besides the questions? Looking for a good radio, any help appreciated.


 I have a FT-50 Yaesu, dual band very rugged handheld. My MAG group has just purchased the newer FT-60 model. If you desire a tri-band a VX-5 is very nice, it also has been upgraded to a VX-7.
For a mobile or home unit you can't beat the Icom IC 706MKIIG, 70cm,2m,6m and almost all HF bands. Look in the product review section.
Good luck with you test. Now study for your general, it opens up all those HF freqs.


----------



## Bua nó Bás

I recommend anything by Yaesu which seem to be the best built, affordable ham radios. Another popular brand is the Chinese "Wouxun" brand which are reasonable quality and their KG UVD-1 a very affordable option for dual band use. Also for consideration is the Motorola GP68 but the quality is questionable due to its unofficial assembly in Hong Kong but it's a still a good radio if you get a well made one. All of these are readily available worldwide on eBay.

Higher end you're talking mainly Motorola, with some commercial European models like the GP340, GP360, etc. favoured by US hams which I use regularly at work, they're excellent radios in either VHF or UHF and I'd trust my life with them.


----------



## hardrock

*Thank you*

Thanks everyone for the comebacks. Will let you know how the test goes.
I have a lot to learn and it sounds like I have good teachers. Thanks again,Hardrock


----------



## sailaway

Definately want to hear how the test goes hardrock, I have wanted to take it myself.


----------



## oilcan

I just passed tech on the 10th, and found out that the test just changed on the 1st of july. (I was studying for the older version) Not a big problem, but I was nervous for a minuite... 

One radio brand that I didn't see mentioned was Icom. Heard lots of good things about them, but so far, I've only played around with one of 'em. The model number escapes me.


Nowadays the tech ticket opens up a sliver of the 10 meter band, and that's where I've been playing around on a very fickle RCI mobile machine. It's been a nice operating radio, but I have to crack it open and take care of bad cold-solder points every now and then. Definitely not a rough-service radio.


----------



## gypsysue

Congratulations on passing, oilcan!:2thumb: :congrat:


----------



## bunkerbob

oilcan said:


> I just passed tech on the 10th, and found out that the test just changed on the 1st of july. (I was studying for the older version) Not a big problem, but I was nervous for a minuite...
> 
> One radio brand that I didn't see mentioned was Icom. Heard lots of good things about them, but so far, I've only played around with one of 'em. The model number escapes me.
> 
> Nowadays the tech ticket opens up a sliver of the 10 meter band, and that's where I've been playing around on a very fickle RCI mobile machine. It's been a nice operating radio, but I have to crack it open and take care of bad cold-solder points every now and then. Definitely not a rough-service radio.


Congratulations on passing the exam. I reviewed my Icom IC706MKIIG in the review section a while back. Great unit, very rugged, have one mobile in my truck and one in my shack.http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f5/how-many-ham-radio-operators-forum-2216/
Now on to your general licence, opens up all those HF bands for long distance contacts.


----------



## Bua nó Bás

Congratulations on passing, oilcan.

Regards Icom, I've never used them before, however I haven't heard good things about their handheld models from people I've work with in the Security industry over here, they seem to have a limited lifespan for most people, whereas Motorolas seem to last forever.

That said, they're packed with features. The Icom IC-F4GS UHF handheld is currently used by the Civil Defence over here, they're a volunteer agency which is a 2nd line emergency service in response to large disasters like floods and snow experienced in the last few years, but have been around since the air raids in WWII.


----------



## oilcan

Thanks y'all. I had plans to take the general and tech at the same time, until the test change was sprung on me. There's a local "elmer" giving a class in october, so I'll probably wait until then. 

The icom I referred to earlier was a big ole' multiband thing that could tune all the way from UHF and down into the VLF range. (If that helps identify it) The operator had nothing but good things to say about it. This is the first I've heard about bad HT performance from the brand. I do have to admit I'm still a noob with this stuff.

All that being said, I'm still in the same boat as hardrock in picking out radios. Time to start doing some real research, because there's a hamfest coming up soon. Don't want to get stuck with a lemon, or pay too much for a good radio. I think I'll start my easter egg hunt in the reviews section


----------



## sailaway

I will be investigating ham radio later this week at the B.S.A. Jamboree.


----------



## kennan

Well, i might as well make a post sometime. Now is the time.

I too am studying for the tech license. Planning on buying something soon. Yaesu has been my prefered brand, with icom and kenwood also being considered.

Seems like a fun hobby, and the real world emergency communication ability seems unrivaled.


----------



## hardrock

*Technican test*



sailaway said:


> Definately want to hear how the test goes hardrock, I have wanted to take it myself.


 Took the tech.test last night(finally) Got lucky and got 'em all. Wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm on a quest now for radios and antennas. Will start studying for the general soon. Hardrock


----------



## mdprepper

:congrat::congrat::congrat: Congratulations on passing your test!!


----------



## bunkerbob

hardrock said:


> Took the tech.test last night(finally) Got lucky and got 'em all. Wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm on a quest now for radios and antennas. Will start studying for the general soon. Hardrock


 Welcome to the HAM(had alota money) faternity.


----------



## frankd4

I passed the technician exam last month ( KK4CZT) taking the General in two days I will let you know.


----------



## frankd4

*General exam*

I passed my General exam last night now my call sign is KK4CZT/AG it was not that hard took me less than ten minutes got one wrong.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Just passed the Technician test a few hours ago.

After I completed it they offered me the chance to take General right then and there. Without having studied or even read up on it I was hesitant but the only cost to me was a little more time so I gave it a shot... missed by 4 questions. 

I think I'll study for both General and Extra and maybe try a two-for next time and see if I can knock both off at once.


----------



## theaj42

Congrats Oilcan and CulexPipiens! FWIW, I had (and sold  ) a Yaesu FT-7900r (Yaesu FT-7900R Product Reviews) and really liked it. It was nice and solid, fairly easy to program/set up, and _really_ easy to operate once it was setup. These days, I'm thinking about a new mobile rig: the Yaesu FT-8900 (Yaesu FT-8900R Product Reviews). My com plan includes cross-band repeat, dual band, and maybe APRS (though that feels a little sketchy to me).


----------



## gatecrashser59

Congrats on passing your Tech license.

I have several radios but I regularly use: a FT-8900 in my car and a FT-817 in a backpack with my go-kit. I keep x2 UV-5R radios in my go kit with spare li-Ion re-chargeable batteries and x2 sets of "AA" battery packs. I keep a UV-5R radio in my everyday carry and a UV-5R on my belt at all times.

In my EMP proof containers in my car I keep x2_FT-8900, x2_FT-817, and x12_UV5R radios with x3_spare accessories and battery packs for each radio.


----------

